# '92 Max - Amp Install Question



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

I just purchased an aftermarket CD/Cassette system with 4 new speakers of the way around as well as a 4ch amplifier, but I am unsure of a suitable spot to run the power wire for the amplifier which will live in the trunk. 
Does anyone know of a pre-existing hole for which to route the amp power wire from the (battery) in the engine bay? Did everyone that added an amp have to drill a hole through the firewall? If so, where did you drill? 
Anyone have any insight or suggestions? I am not new to radio installs, but this is my first amp install.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Pull the left side fender liner, and you'll see the grommet for the hood release cable.
it's big enough you can poke a second hole in it for a 4awg wire, but if you want to go any bigger than that, you'll need to drill another hole. 
the good news is, there's plenty of room in that area if you need to go bigger. I've got a 1/0 cable through its own hole next to the same one for the hood release cable.


once you run the cable through the hole, you can run it next to the wiring harness inside the fender and then put the liner back in place. completely stealth.


----------



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks!
I'll retry my install this weekend and let you know how it goes!


----------

